# TacticalVPS 1GB OpenVZ - TX



## wlanboy (Nov 22, 2013)

*Provider*: TacticalVPS
*Plan*: OpenVZ 1GB VPS
*Price*: Beta account
*Location*: Dallas, TX [Cloudshards rackspace]

*Received*: 11/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo (2x)

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 26
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU L5520 @ 2.27GHz
stepping : 5
cpu MHz : 2266.532
cache size : 8192 KB
physical id : 0
siblings : 8
core id : 0
cpu cores : 4
apicid : 0
initial apicid : 0
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 11
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 4533.06
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:        1048576 kB
MemFree:          851244 kB
Cached:           177696 kB
Buffers:               0 kB
Active:           105928 kB
Inactive:          74432 kB
Active(anon):       1340 kB
Inactive(anon):     1324 kB
Active(file):     104588 kB
Inactive(file):    73108 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
SwapTotal:       1048576 kB
SwapFree:        1045112 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:          2664 kB
Shmem:              3544 kB
Slab:              16960 kB
SReclaimable:      15096 kB
SUnreclaim:         1864 kB
```

df -h

```
Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/simfs       60G  20GB   40G  33% /
none            512M  4.0K  512M   1% /dev
none            103M  980K  102M   1% /run
none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
none            410M     0  410M   0% /run/shm
none            100M     0  100M   0% /run/user
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 3.859 s, 278 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-11-22 00:46:25--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[====================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600  109M/s   in 0.9s

2013-11-22 00:46:26 (109 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

wget wlanboy.com/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null | bash

```
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           L5520  @ 2.27GHz
Number of cores : 2
CPU frequency :  2266.532 MHz
Total amount of ram : 1024 MB
Total amount of swap : 1024 MB
System uptime :   10 days, 31 min,
Download speed from CacheFly: 111MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 71.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 106MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 8.67MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 10.1MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 6.07MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 26.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 26.9MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 36.9MB/s
Download speed from Linode, CA : 28.7 MB/s
Download speed from Linode, UK : 11.0 MB/s
Download speed from OVH, FR : 4.31 MB/s
I/O speed :  264 MB/s
```


*What services are running?*


MongoDB slave node
streamripper node
RabbitMQ master node
VestaCP instance for two domains

*Support:*

Well I did not need support yet.

*Overall experience:*

It is still a beta offer but I wanted to share the first rough (and good) numbers for this location.

I will update the review once that become an official offer.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 22, 2013)

How's the network?


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Nov 22, 2013)

Network has great speeds during my tests in both location.


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 22, 2013)

This is their 3rd location.


----------



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> How's the network?


You should know because it is your network, or?


Download speed from CacheFly: 111MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 71.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 106MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 8.67MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 10.1MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 6.07MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 26.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 26.9MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 36.9MB/s
Download speed from Linode, CA : 28.7 MB/s
Download speed from Linode, UK : 11.0 MB/s
Download speed from OVH, FR : 4.31 MB/s

Good for us but below average for eu customers.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 22, 2013)

peterw said:


> You should know because it is your network, or?
> 
> 
> Download speed from CacheFly: 111MB/s
> ...



Was asking for feedback on direct user experience. Thanks for that. We're adding PCCW in 30 days or so and most of the issues should be fixed once that happens.

More detailed explanation: most of those "issues" are likely Cogent links and we'll be taking out most of these once PCCW steps in - will be pushing more of the Internap blend that we have and defaulting Cogent to only their customer routes.


----------



## Tactical (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the review! @wlanboy

@Concerto49  The network is pretty good. Nothing more to say on that note.


----------



## fahad (Nov 22, 2013)

About support ? I have got support real-time in skype chat , asked about some problem with my VPS starting issue , got response actually very very fast. They are very friendly too with very good tech knowledge. Also i asked about some ISO , got that within 20 minutes !!!

I am using another VPS from them almost 2 months now in Jacksonville which is also great.

In this node(Dallas) contains super-duper-trooper network !  Getting the same speed. This is great !


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 22, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> How's the network?


Backup rsync to Atlanta is very fast, connections to Seattle are fast too.

Connection to UK is ok:


2 33-13-68-38-static.reverse.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.33) 1.322 ms 1.338 ms 1.364 ms
3 core-0.clgx.dfw.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.1) 0.319 ms 0.479 ms 0.511 ms
4 te4-4.308.ccr01.dfw05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.56.97) 0.496 ms 0.521 ms 0.531 ms
5 te2-3.mag01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.77) 142.839 ms 142.835 ms 142.835 ms
6 te0-7-0-1.ccr21.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.177) 0.570 ms 1.306 ms 1.286 ms
7 tinet.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.12.50) 1.316 ms 1.374 ms 1.323 ms
8 xe-7-3-2.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.107.182) 109.893 ms 109.903 ms 109.924 ms
9 iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.226) 107.647 ms 107.642 ms 108.170 ms
10 610.net2.north.dc5.as20860.net (62.233.127.182) 109.183 ms 109.188 ms 108.761 ms

Connection to FR:


2 33-13-68-38-static.reverse.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.33) 1.186 ms 1.198 ms 1.227 ms
3 core-0.clgx.dfw.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.1) 0.317 ms 0.369 ms 0.449 ms
4 te4-4.308.ccr01.dfw05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.56.97) 0.413 ms 0.435 ms 0.458 ms
5 te2-3.mag01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.77) 0.360 ms 0.368 ms 0.405 ms
6 te0-7-0-1.ccr21.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.177) 0.618 ms 0.599 ms 0.608 ms
7 4.68.111.101 (4.68.111.101) 3.024 ms 0.363 ms 0.328 ms
8 vlan90.csw4.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.145.254) 127.209 ms vlan80.csw3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.145.190) 125.189 ms 125.187 ms
9 ae-83-83.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.158) 129.008 ms ae-73-73.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.146) 127.146 ms ae-93-93.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net (4.69.151.170) 127.622 ms
10 ae-7-7.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net (4.69.134.22) 128.261 ms 128.261 ms 128.240 ms
11 ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.132.86) 127.083 ms 126.686 ms 126.538 ms
12 ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.138) 127.453 ms ae-91-91.csw4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.142) 127.449 ms ae-61-61.csw1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.130) 125.690 ms
13 ae-82-82.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.153) 126.024 ms 125.769 ms ae-92-92.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.157) 125.745 ms
14 ae-42-42.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.53) 125.256 ms ae-43-43.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.57) 127.962 ms ae-41-41.ebr2.Paris1.Level3.net (4.69.137.49) 128.218 ms

Does not look bad but available throughput is bad.

Nothing beyond 700 kbit to northern europe.


----------



## fahad (Nov 22, 2013)

*===========Russia Beyond The Headline===========*


2  33-13-68-38-static.reverse.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.33)  1.220 ms  1.272 ms  1.307 ms
 3  core-0.clgx.dfw.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.1)  0.271 ms  0.422 ms  0.442 ms
 4  te4-4.308.ccr01.dfw05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.56.97)  0.437 ms  0.472 ms  0.497 ms
 5  te2-3.mag01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.77)  0.395 ms  0.419 ms  0.456 ms
 6  te0-1-0-2.ccr22.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.81.37)  0.777 ms te0-7-0-1.ccr21.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.177)  0.547 ms te0-1-0-2.ccr22.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.81.37)  0.826 ms
 7  te0-5-0-6.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (66.28.4.133)  1.313 ms be2031.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.7.45)  1.164 ms te0-5-0-6.ccr21.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com (66.28.4.133)  1.151 ms
 8  be2146.ccr22.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.241)  6.460 ms be2144.ccr21.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.25.105)  6.691 ms  6.971 ms
 9  be2173.ccr22.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.29.117)  20.640 ms be2172.ccr21.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.29.17)  20.956 ms  22.450 ms
10  be2169.ccr22.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.98)  31.473 ms be2171.mpd22.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.110)  31.623 ms be2168.ccr21.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.31.94)  31.623 ms
11  be2176.ccr41.iad02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.41.53)  32.759 ms  32.542 ms be2112.ccr41.iad02.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.5.233)  32.599 ms
12  verio.iad01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.162)  34.623 ms verio.iad01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.12.238)  34.958 ms verio.iad01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.10.162)  34.130 ms
13  ae-1.amazon.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (168.143.191.26)  38.725 ms ae-4.amazon.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (168.143.232.50)  33.101 ms ae-1.amazon.asbnva02.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (168.143.191.26)  38.511 ms
14  72.21.220.55 (72.21.220.55)  35.551 ms  35.551 ms  35.836 ms
15  72.21.222.155 (72.21.222.155)  33.190 ms 205.251.245.55 (205.251.245.55)  49.098 ms 72.21.222.155 (72.21.222.155)  39.813 ms
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  216.182.224.221 (216.182.224.221)  36.799 ms 216.182.224.229 (216.182.224.229)  34.692 ms 216.182.224.221 (216.182.224.221)  36.243 ms
20  * * *
*===========baidu.com===========*


 2  33-13-68-38-static.reverse.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.33)  1.148 ms  1.169 ms  1.248 ms
 3  core-0.clgx.dfw.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.1)  0.160 ms  0.227 ms  0.344 ms
 4  te4-4.308.ccr01.dfw05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.56.97)  0.524 ms  0.536 ms  0.566 ms
 5  te2-3.mag01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.77)  148.051 ms  148.049 ms  148.050 ms
 6  te0-7-0-1.ccr21.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.177)  0.638 ms  0.646 ms  0.619 ms
 7  verizon.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.12.206)  40.421 ms  32.988 ms  32.964 ms
 8  0.xe-11-2-0.GW2.LAX1.ALTER.NET (152.63.4.197)  61.143 ms 0.xe-10-3-0.GW2.LAX1.ALTER.NET (152.63.4.189)  61.106 ms 0.xe-10-1-0.GW2.LAX1.ALTER.NET (152.63.4.181)  60.043 ms
 9  Internet-gw.customer.alter.net (157.130.230.74)  429.084 ms  429.083 ms  429.069 ms
10  202.97.90.25 (202.97.90.25)  427.314 ms  427.317 ms  427.308 ms
11  202.97.52.169 (202.97.52.169)  580.100 ms  579.409 ms  581.370 ms
12  202.97.53.221 (202.97.53.221)  582.438 ms  582.442 ms  588.581 ms
13  202.97.53.97 (202.97.53.97)  589.212 ms  585.623 ms  589.193 ms
14  220.181.16.170 (220.181.16.170)  1258.438 ms  1160.150 ms *
15  220.181.0.226 (220.181.0.226)  591.913 ms  577.354 ms  576.140 ms
16  220.181.17.150 (220.181.17.150)  578.519 ms  580.889 ms 220.181.182.30 (220.181.182.30)  594.620 ms
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
*===========japantimes.co.jp===========*


2  33-13-68-38-static.reverse.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.33)  1.517 ms  1.516 ms  1.600 ms
 3  core-0.clgx.dfw.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.1)  0.264 ms  0.444 ms  0.438 ms
 4  te4-4.308.ccr01.dfw05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.56.97)  0.429 ms  0.428 ms  0.439 ms
 5  te2-3.mag01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.77)  0.391 ms  0.381 ms  0.399 ms
 6  te0-7-0-1.ccr21.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.177)  0.451 ms  0.573 ms  0.563 ms
 7  btn.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.12.122)  0.502 ms  3.309 ms  3.420 ms
 8  63-218-251-54.static.pccwglobal.net (63.218.251.54)  138.117 ms  138.119 ms  138.107 ms
 9  27.0.0.129 (27.0.0.129)  139.124 ms  139.100 ms  139.131 ms
10  27.0.0.147 (27.0.0.147)  139.028 ms  139.027 ms  139.120 ms
11  ec2-175-41-192-21.ap-northeast-1.compute.amazonaws.com (175.41.192.21)  157.832 ms  158.048 ms  157.956 ms
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
*===========Cloudflare.com===========*


```
2  33-13-68-38-static.reverse.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.33)  1.075 ms  1.127 ms  1.164 ms
 3  core-0.clgx.dfw.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.1)  0.280 ms  0.456 ms  0.446 ms
 4  te4-4.308.ccr01.dfw05.atlas.cogentco.com (38.122.56.97)  0.437 ms  0.435 ms  0.441 ms
 5  te2-3.mag01.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.6.77)  0.398 ms  0.379 ms  0.423 ms
 6  te0-7-0-1.ccr21.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.83.177)  0.571 ms  0.630 ms  0.617 ms
 7  ntt.dfw03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.13.90)  0.751 ms  0.780 ms  0.688 ms
 8  ae9.cr1.dfw1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.63.168)  0.442 ms  0.441 ms  0.430 ms
 9  as13335.xe-0-2-3.cr1.dfw1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.63.154)  41.812 ms as13335.xe-1-3-1.cr1.dfw1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.63.182)  41.775 ms  41.775 ms
10  190.93.240.253 (190.93.240.253)  0.591 ms  0.627 ms  0.606 ms
```


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the traces. The bad is Cogent right? We've noticed this too and will add a new 10g pccw connection to fix things up. Thanks for all the data. Appreciate it.


----------



## mcmyhost (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks very nice!


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 1, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Thanks for the traces. The bad is Cogent right? We've noticed this too and will add a new 10g pccw connection to fix things up. Thanks for all the data. Appreciate it.


Any ETA for that?


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 1, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Any ETA for that?


The circuit is up - cross connects etc provisioned. Waiting for a line card to arrive. It was scheduled for the 18th this month.


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just worked with the guys at PCCW Global to turn up our 1st 10G circuit with them. Everything is good. Just waiting for IP ranges to propagate etc and then we should be good.

Tracing the route to tx.lg.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.24)

1 TenGE0-1-2-0.cr04.hkg05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.174.58) [MPLS: Label 17795 Exp 0] 208 msec

TenGE0-1-2-0.cr04.hkg04.pccwbtn.net (63.218.174.62) [MPLS: Label 16181 Exp 0] 208 msec

TenGE0-3-0-0.cr04.hkg05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.174.34) [MPLS: Label 17795 Exp 0] 208 msec

2 TenGE0-3-1-0.cr04.hkg04.pccwbtn.net (63.218.210.33) [MPLS: Label 16181 Exp 0] 212 msec

pos14-1-0.cr02.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.60.206) [MPLS: Label 6276 Exp 0] 208 msec

TenGE0-3-1-0.cr04.hkg04.pccwbtn.net (63.218.210.33) [MPLS: Label 16181 Exp 0] 208 msec

3 pos14-1-0.cr02.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.60.206) [MPLS: Label 6276 Exp 0] 204 msec

pos13-3.cr01.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.72.89) [AS 65002] [MPLS: Label 3750 Exp 0] 208 msec

pos14-1-0.cr02.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.60.206) [MPLS: Label 6276 Exp 0] 208 msec

4 pos13-3.cr01.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.72.89) [AS 65002] [MPLS: Label 3750 Exp 0] 208 msec

pos13-0.cr03.dal01.pccwbtn.net (63.218.22.53) [AS 65002] [MPLS: Label 5519 Exp 0] 204 msec

pos13-3.cr01.lax05.pccwbtn.net (63.218.72.89) [AS 65002] [MPLS: Label 3750 Exp 0] 232 msec

5 pos13-0.cr03.dal01.pccwbtn.net (63.218.22.53) [AS 65002] [MPLS: Label 5519 Exp 0] 212 msec

6 tx.lg.queryfoundry.net (38.68.13.24) [AS 62638] 204 msec


----------



## tonyg (Dec 25, 2013)

I  was about to get a vps from these guys and then backed off when I saw no security on the site...no ssl/tls on the login page.


----------



## Tactical (Dec 26, 2013)

Secuity on site? There is a ssl cert installed on the billing side of the web server. Please feel free to try again it redirects you to a secure page either when your ordering or logining into the client area.


----------



## dcdan (Dec 26, 2013)

> Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on/dev/simfs 60G 20B 40G 33% /


20B eh? How is this possible?


----------



## Wintereise (Dec 26, 2013)

dcdan said:


> 20B eh? How is this possible?


He probably stripped out a G.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 26, 2013)

dcdan said:


> 20B eh? How is this possible?


Because the G was killed by my formating attempts :lol:


----------



## dcdan (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey, I like 20 byte OS, don't get me wrong


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 26, 2013)

dcdan said:


> Hey, I like 20 byte OS, don't get me wrong


I would have created a tutorial about this OS.


----------



## Tactical (Dec 26, 2013)

LOL nice os! no overhead


----------



## tonyg (Dec 27, 2013)

Tactical said:


> Secuity on site? There is a ssl cert installed on the billing side of the web server. Please feel free to try again it redirects you to a secure page either when your ordering or logining into the client area.


There is no ssl on the client login page. It is plain 'old http, there is no redirect either.

I tried from a windows and linux box with firefox and ie...nothing.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Update for the current status report:



0 minutes of downtime since November the 19th.

A good start for this location.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 6, 2014)

Time for an update:



6 hours and 51 minutes of downtime since the last update.

I have updated the usage of the vps too.

It is now my master RabbitMQ node and I moved two domains (VestaCP) to this vps too.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Time for an update:



Nothing happend during the last month.

Rocket solid vps.


----------



## wlanboy (Apr 13, 2014)

Time for an update:



Good performance and not a single blip (> 100 days).


----------

